# Bad etiquette



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

So I headed out to GSSP this morning to try a little pompano fishing. I set up on the east side between the pier and the condos. What a beautiful day; clear water, light surf, light offshore wind and plenty of sun. I had 4 rods out and spent most of the morning raking a few fleas (very few) and making the obligatory small-talk with the beach walkers. Had a few small strikes I missed but were probably just ladyfish, which is all I caught. Around 11, my day takes a bad turn. A boat comes flying in past the sandbar, about 20 yards off the beach. They have a guy on the bow with a castnet so I assume they have run in to catch some bait. I feel they are a little too close for comfort but I assume they see the FOUR GIANT RODS on the beach and the lines in the water. No, they don't. Or they do and don't care. The bow snags my first line and the drag starts screaming. I loosen it up and watch it go, staring in amazement, almost surreal that this is happening. I start screaming and they look in my direction but keep going. I run to my next 2 rods and loosen them up so I don't lose one. At this point, I'm using some bad words and telling them how I really feel! They finally get the message and pull off the beach, cutting one line 
and completely spooling another. 
Now, I'm not the smartest guy in the world and I'm sure I've done some dumb stuff in my life. Hell, I know I have. Maybe this was karma from some infraction I committed in my irresponsible youth. But come on, the entire Alabama coastline available and these knuckleheads have to run right in front of my rods? And jack me up? Sheesh! I hope they didn't terrorize anyone else today. Can you imagine how dangerous these nitwits would be on a crowded bottom spot? I can see all the anchor lines wrapped in his prop... Anyways, my wife and kids showed up, brought me lunch and I got to see my 7 year old catch 2 whiting on her pink princess rod. Didn't let it ruin my day and I get to vent here. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

and boaters wonder why lead is slung at them .

glad to see your day wasn't a total loss .


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're lucky, karma got them and all that line you lost is wound around the prop shaft eating up the seal.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, funny story! Sad, but funny.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I bet they had your line all around their prop... they sure learned the hard way not to get too close next time...unreal.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I walked past you with my wife and baby, I was wandering if you had caught anything. 

It's the same idiots that pass right next to the pier when there's miles of open water to fish.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. It was very cathartic just to tell the story. Then I had to endure another FSU loss and now the anger is back. Maybe I should have slung some lead at them... PNG, say hi next time we cross paths.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I will Pomp, you from here? I thought you looked familiar. I figured you had enough Saturday am tourists asking questions.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, I'm local. Live in GS and work in Foley. I fish that spot all year and I don't mind saying it is very productive. I used to be a bit of an isolationist but recently I have enjoyed fishing amongst the masses. There's nothing like showing a little kid from Birmingham a live sandflea or trying to explain surf casting to an eager tourist. I always chuckle at all the questions. "Are these your rods? Do you rent them out? "


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*Open Season on Rude Boaters!!!*

I think the season just opened on dangerous/threatening boaters!
- Use of pyramid sinkers > 1lb prohibited!!!
- Bag limit of 50 boats per day!!!
- No limit on jet skis speeding < 200ft from beach, bathers, or fishing!!!
- 25 cent fine for violating any of the above regulations!!!

Better yet, how about a benefit tournement... the world would be a better place!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Boater Manners*

I feel your frustration(Irritation?). Don't let them spoil your day! BTW; nice touch with your daughter and her Princes Rod.

Remember that monofilament line wrapped around a shaft will cut it off like a saw. They will pay later for their rudeness.

So; hang in there and keep those drags loose. 

I was raised in Foley and have probably fished every body of water in Baldwin County. C2


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pompanostradamus...lol..great screen name...hey what's the prediction for this coming week around the navarre beach area.:whistling:


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe some of them would run over a kid just to catch a cobia . I have no tolerance left .


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

@ gatoryak, I support your proposed regs but don't leave out those menacing kite-surfers with no regard for fisherman 
@ Fishermon, for next week I predict mostly skipjacks and whiting with the occasional pompano in the mix. In about another week to ten days, I see 2-4 pound pomps coming through steady and we will send some east to you!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i quit going saltwater fishing because i could never get away from those guys. i was on the pier with my wife and we had 2 poles in the water. and this guy came across my lines and pulled right next to my wifes pole...that was at least 50 more feet or pier for him to pul up to. then about 30 min after him i had a jet-ski start doing donuts and just sittin on top of my line. he snagged on of them so i opend the bait and let his intake suck up the line. while that was happening i walked over and put together the surf rod with 3oz of pyramid sinkers and when he saw me point at him and then the weights he left before i could throw it. i am in the military and have been station (myself and with my dad) several coastal areas and the majority of the people around here are horrible about courtisy. i have met some really nice people talked with them for hours but its like people dont think. they get on the pier or in their boat and they just dont se anyone else. its rediculous.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I understand your frustration, but be careful about chunking lead at these idiots. If you hit, injured them you might be held liable in a court of law. It's ok to think about it, but probably not a wise thing to do.


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Let it out man.....naw I think every shore/pier angler has felt frustration by azz-mat on the wadda...I cant tell you how many times, some one come flying by while I was on a good bite. Chet sux....cause not only it is stupid...it is dangerous.


----------

